# [kernel] Openrc avec gentoo-sources-3.10[résolu]

## Biloute

J'ai installé le dernier noyau gentoo-sources mais je n'arrive pas à logger.

Openrc affiche plein de message rouges avec cannot open file

Quand j'arrive sur la demande de login avec unknown domain , impossible d'acceder aux comptes user, root

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Il n'y a eu que le kenrel de modifié ? Rien d'autre ?

----------

## boozo

Le "kenrel" ? marrant que la typo se transmette ^^

Je ne sais pas si c'est similaire à ton cas mais y'a des plaintes sur la série 3.10.x (i.e. sur les forums En). Je n'ai pas regardé mais le b.g.o ne dit rien la-dessus ?

Btw, c'est un brin paradoxal sur un noyau "longterm" mais bon...

edit: typo+link fixed

----------

## babykart

Bonjour,

J'utilise le 3.10.X (~amd64) depuis son intégration dans l'arbre de portage sans soucis avec OpenRC.

Sur mes postes de travail avec le drivers nvidia, il faut installer la version ~ du paquet...

@ +

----------

## Biloute

Me revoilà aprés une periode offline.

J'avais demasqué le gentoo-sources-3.10.4 et ensuite j'ai fait un make oldconfig avec le .config du gentoo-sources-3.9

Le PC boot bien sur le nouveau noyau mais je ne peux pas passer ni un user ni un root. Je fait un Ctrl+Alt+Suppr pour rebooter puis dans grub je sélectionne le noyau 3.9 et tout fonctionne bien.

Je ne suis pas totalement en stable donc peut-être qu'il faut simplement que je mette quelques lignes dans mon /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords. Ce nouveau kerenl demande peut-être une dernière version d'un paquet bien précis.

Le 3.10.5-r1 viens d'arriver, je vais essayer avec celui là, sinon je vais essayer de récuperer le dmesq avec un systemrescuecd pour avoir plus de détails.

----------

## Biloute

Eh bien j'ai bien peur d'être toujours au même point.

J'ai rien dans dmesg et rc.log

Les partitions sont certainement montées en ro voir même pas montées.

----------

## Biloute

Finalement tout est OK si je ne dis pas toujours non pendant le make oldconfig.

En disant yes à la nouvelle interprétation des scripts ça passe

openrc et baselayout était neutralisé si CONFIG_BINFMT_SCRIPT n'est pas utilisé.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> openrc et baselayout était neutralisé si CONFIG_BINFMT_SCRIPT n'est pas utilisé.

 

 :Shocked: 

Bon, ben j'ai pas de 3.10, mais je garderai l'oeil ouvert. C'est assez... surprenant comme option. C'est une sorte d'option troll pour dire "stop le boot sur shell scripts, passez à systemd"?  :Smile: 

----------

## guilc

C'est juste une option pour l'embarqué qui n'utilise pas de scripts : http://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/commit/?id=2535e0d723e4d7723b030f39fb350e436bdb983f

On peut choisir le support des formats binaires dans le noyau (a.out, elf, ...) pourquoi pas le support des scripts ?  :Wink: 

D'autant plus que le support de l'extraction de l'interpréteur dans les shebang a déjà été source de faille de sécurité dans le kernel (http://web.nvd.nist.gov/view/vuln/detail?vulnId=CVE-2012-4530)

----------

## pti-rem

/off Quelle classe Guilc !

----------

